

Making green energy cheaper than coal - bootload
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/plan-launched-to-prevent-critical-climate-change-by-making-green-energy-cheaper-than-coal-10290467.html

======
ZeroGravitas
It already is cheaper than coal, coal is just
mispriced/subsidized/externalized.

Has anyone studied the likely progression of lobbying? At the moment the money
is all on the fossil fuel side, but as people start making millions from solar
and wind then they're going to start paying some of their profits to
politicians to properly price their competitors. And since they're basically
right they'll be pushing at an open door to some degree.

